# جميع دروس اللاند بالصوت والصورة Autodesk Land Desktop



## علي محمد الهراامه (25 يونيو 2008)

يمكنك التحميل من خلال هذا الرابط جميع دروس اللاند 
 
www.xremas.com/?p=21
www.xremas.com/?p=21
www.xremas.com/?p=21
www.xremas.com/?p=21
www.xremas.com/?p=21


----------



## عصام ابن محمد (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم يا إخواني ونفع الله بكما الأمة


----------



## أبوإلياس (29 يونيو 2008)

*إختصارات الرسم في الأوتوكاد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو أن يفيدكم هذا الموضوع


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## newart (4 يوليو 2008)




----------



## خالد قريسو (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## المساح10 (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## نورالبغداديه (7 يوليو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل و الكثير وانعم الله عليكم


----------



## م محمد اسماعيل (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 أغسطس 2008)

وفيكم بارك الله والشكر الى الله والى كبير المهندس فواز العنسي وجلال العنسي


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهدي الشحب (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على المجهود وبارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## مهدي الشحب (14 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخي اريد تحميل برنامج الاند


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (19 أغسطس 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل اخي الكريم


----------



## عاشقة المساحة (20 أغسطس 2008)

كل الشكر على جهودك أخي الكريم و لكن الروابط فعلاً لا تعمل فهل من الممكن إيجاد حل للأمر؟


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## الأهلي (21 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## علاء عبد السلام (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## سولارلونر (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بعد الشكر الجزيل 
هل لك ان تضيف لنا المشروع الذي عملت عليه 50 sheet او فقط قرائات الاكسل كي نتمكن من تطبيق الشرح 
وفي الدرس 23 لم اتمكن من فهم برنامج الاكسل هل لك ان تشرحه بصوره اكثر تفصيل او على الاقل ترفع لنا المعادلات لافهم مايحصل هنا؟
ولك مني جزيل الشكر مره اخرىعلى المجهود الرائع وفقك الله ورزقك من نعيمه


----------



## ودالحله (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور ياأخي


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لكم يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو احمد كريم (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## سولارلونر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

هل لك ان تضيف لنا المشروع الذي عملت عليه 50 sheet او فقط قرائات الاكسل كي نتمكن من تطبيق الشرح 
وفي الدرس23 لم اتمكن من فهم برنامج الاكسل هل لك ان تشرحه بصوره اكثر تفصيل او على الاقل ترفع لنا المعادلات لافهم مايحصل هنا؟
اسفه قصدت الدرس 24 عذرا
وشكرا جزيلا مره اخرى


----------



## eng: issa (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سولارلونر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

هل من مجيب ؟
ارجو ايضاح المشروع في الدرس 24 بصوره اوضح واكثر تفصيل رجاءا مع كتابه المعادلات ارجوممن فهم الموضوع التوضيح ؟
كما اطلب منكم المشروع50sheets الذي شرحت عليه المحاضرات ؟
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## صقر العايد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صقر العايد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوتي المهندسين كيف لي ان اجعل احداثيات نقطه تساوي الصفر


----------



## eng_hasan67 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود العظيم.


----------



## aboalm (10 ديسمبر 2010)

((اخوتي المهندسين كيف لي ان اجعل احداثيات نقطه تساوي الصفر))
ممكن توضح تقصد ايه أخى الكريم ؟ لآن فى اكتر من طريقه


----------



## odwan (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 يناير 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء حل المشكلة


----------



## elfaki (8 يناير 2011)

أخى الكريم الروابط لا تعمل.


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

مشكوووورين


----------

